# Happy Crypt



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted to try growing this plant above the waterline.
The parent materiel appears in the bottom of this photo. Not really knowing if this was going to work - I took the smallest pinch. Three leaves

I built a slate 'plant stand' and lowered the water level in my 30G killi tank. I filled a plastic pot with hydroton and left the bottom one centimeter underwater.
I got rather brazen and trimmed the roots down to an inch. The plant responded quickly and within a week there was a new leaf and the roots found their way out the bottom of the pot. Things were going well; albeit a tad slow, so I decided to take a photo to track the growth over time.
This photo was taken the last of January
3 rest on the pot and 3 in the air.

One month later and its 4 on the pot and 4 in the air.


That's seven new leaves (if you count the five little annexes )









If you looked closely enough in the above photo you may spied something amiss.

:mmph::boink:
There is a hole in that centre one! What gives ?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice looking crypts.

I don't think the hole is something to worry about. It is in a new leaf so it is not potassium deficiency.

May be damage or possibly a fungal attack.


----------

